# Club La Costa at Hustyns - closed



## TUGBrian (Dec 23, 2015)

http://www.cornishguardian.co.uk/Hu...shares-close/story-28412087-detail/story.html


----------



## JeffC (Dec 27, 2015)

From the CLC website:

The hotel building and grounds are still in the process of being sold and as a consequence there will be some amends to certain facilities at the resort.
You will be able to collect the keys to your luxury lodge from the Leisure Reception, a porter service will be available on arrival and departure and a special concierge service remains.
The restaurant facility, snack bar and Club House lounge bar will be withdrawn during the sales period for commercial reasons. We are expecting that these facilities will become available at a similar level once the sales process is complete.
To support during this transition period we will improve the welcome packs made available in the lodges to include more non-essential items such as wine as well as enhanced essentials like tea, coffee, butter, jams, Cornish biscuits, fruit basket, and chocolate.
A free shuttle service to Wadebridge and its many restaurants will be made available every Wednesday and Saturday, and this includes a collection service back to the resort.
The swimming pool, fitness centre, steam room and Jacuzzi remain available, however for commercial reasons the other spa facilities including massage and the beauty salon will be withdrawn, again we are expecting these facilities to become available after the sale.
The cleaning service provided for the lodges will be improved with the provision of a full mid-week clean including linen change, however the laundry and maid service facilities will no longer be available.
As we are sure you will understand, the resort facilities and amenities continue to be under review and subject to change – we will notify you of any further changes through the Members’ website and the Resort Information Sheet. We advise you to regularly review these for updates and CLC World Central Reservations can of course also provide you with this information.
To recognise the changes to the resorts amenities, as well as the enhanced services already mentioned, we will amend the current points levels for bookings during the hotel sales process. The luxury lodges will be subject to a 25% points discount.
We fully expect Members to continue to have exceptional holiday experiences at CLC Hustyns.

It looks like the Hotel only is being closed. The timeshares will remain open.

Jeff C


----------

